# Daughter diagnosed 3 weeks ago Type 1 diabetes.



## Tina (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi All,  My daughter Aislin 8 years old was diagnosed 3 weeks ago with type 1 diabetes. It was a very scary time when we found out she was diabetic and still can't believe we missed the signs  I felt very bad at the time and still do, even though I know it's not mine/our thought she is diabetic. It was a lot to take on board, Aislin is on 4 insulin injections a day, one with each meal and one just before bed time. We are just about getting use to it. Aislin has been back at school just over a week now, and so far she has had two hypo's at school. Being that there was a care plan put in place when Aislin went back to school, they were able to cope with her, and got her blood sugar levels back up without any problems. Am not looking forward to Aislin's first hypo at home as scared I won't cope! At the mo I think we are coping quite well. First appointment with doctor tomorrow since Aislin was diagnosed, am hoping it will go ok. 
Tina


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Tina, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your daughter's diagnosis, but it does sound as though you are doing well - it can be very overwhelming to begin with as it all seems so frightening and there seems to be so much to learn. You will pick things up, I am sure  I would highly recommend getting a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas. It will explain everything you need to know about living with Type 1 and is indispensable for all Type 1s! There are also lots of good links in our Useful links thread.

Please ask any questions you may have - nothing is considered 'silly' here, so if it is confusing or worrying you, let us know. We have lots of parents here, and lots of people who have grown up with diabetes who will be happy to help and share their experiences with you. I look forward to hearing more from you


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Tina,
          welcome to the forum.
I'm so sorry you have had to join us due to your daughters diagnoses. Things do get easier though, so hang in there as they say.
You will learn to cope and things will become 2nd nature as time goes by.
Just take one day at a time it's easier to cope that way 
For your apt tomorrow make a list of question's you want answers to and write the answers down.
((((((((hugs))))))))

Best wishes
Sue


----------



## Steff (Oct 16, 2011)

Tina hi and a warm welcome to the forum, so sorry you have to be here though x you will fit in just fine so dont hesitate to post as often as you need to x


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 16, 2011)

Tina said:


> Hi All,  My daughter Aislin 8 years old was diagnosed 3 weeks ago with type 1 diabetes. It was a very scary time when we found out she was diabetic and still can't believe we missed the signs  I felt very bad at the time and still do, even though I know it's not mine/our thought she is diabetic. It was a lot to take on board, Aislin is on 4 insulin injections a day, one with each meal and one just before bed time. We are just about getting use to it. Aislin has been back at school just over a week now, and so far she has had two hypo's at school. Being that there was a care plan put in place when Aislin went back to school, they were able to cope with her, and got her blood sugar levels back up without any problems. Am not looking forward to Aislin's first hypo at home as scared I won't cope! At the mo I think we are coping quite well. First appointment with doctor tomorrow since Aislin was diagnosed, am hoping it will go ok.
> Tina




Hi, I am very sorry about your daughters diagnosis. The feelings you describe mirror mine exactly when I was where you are now. The sadness, guilt, fear... It does get easier in time, you will gain confidence in dealing and managing it, it will all become a new routine and way of life. It is a huge learning curve that continues, still learning lots myself over a year in. I hope you are getting plenty of support, it can be a bit lonely sometimes which is why forums like this are so good. Take care, thinking of you all and hope the appointment goes well


----------



## Cayers (Oct 19, 2011)

*Hi*

I so know the feeling my daughter was diagnosed 6 weeks ago she is only 3 1/2 years old and it,s been so hard. We totally missed signs too and I can't even think about last three months trying to curb her drinking. We started on 2 injections and one moved to 4 as everyone on here said it was more flexible. Carb counting very difficult, we are going to go down pump route and I'm actually testing one out on myself in 2 weeks.... Hypostyle what can I say horrid had 3 at home so far and only I have been here. I was very surprised how quickly her blood sugars came back. She is now back at playgroup and I'm spending a lot of time training and handing over.... Can't leave her with any family at the moment as they aren't trained. Such a worrying time everyone says it gets easier over time so just need to try to stay positive.xxx


----------

